# Middle Grounds 6-17,18



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

You know the story, went out and pulled up pig after pig after pig. With a five man crew we had our limit of red snappers in an hour. Decided to run to another spot and pick up some mangroves, found a few here and there but mostly red snappers, vented and release. Moved a few more times with the sun coming up and started pulling up b-liners, porgies, and a few triggers. We didn't get as many mangroves this time not sure if they were not eating or the red snaps are so agressive their beating the mangs to the bait. Anyway had a great night time to next day trip with everyone exhausted and ready for bed. 

Didn't get any night time pics but heres a few on the way in of a tired crew and a few of fish and box.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice report and awesome boat. Is there a place in or near Pensacola that sells those fish grips like the guy is holding in the next to last pic?


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> Nice report and awesome boat. Is there a place in or near Pensacola that sells those fish grips like the guy is holding in the next to last pic?


I bought mine from local Gander Mountain, if you don't have alocal GM you can probably go on the website and order, there only $14.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Where did you find water that calm Saturday or were those pics from today ? It was defintley not like that yesterday anywhere I went.:thumbup:*


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Nice report and awesome boat. Is there a place in or near Pensacola that sells those fish grips like the guy is holding in the next to last pic?


Hot spots.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

gotta love those cabos!!


----------

